# Ticks, ticks, ticks EVERYWHERE



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Our house is pretty much infested with ticks. Every day, my mom and I pick ticks off of the dogs. First places we check are inside ears, in between toes, and in the paw pads. Then armpits, then the rest of their body.

Mom had Frontline put on Schatzi when she went to the groomers. It worked for a day - there were about 20 dead ticks around her bed. But now it's not doing anything. She figured that since the Frontline was on her, she'd be good to go. Nope. She picked about 50 ticks off of her from everywhere. 

The house has been sprayed for ticks, and the exterminator is coming to spray again in about two weeks. But he said that if we couldn't get them off the dogs, spraying would essentially be useless. 

I put the Hartz tick/flea stuff on Ozzy (after a huge fight with my boyfriend, I very reluctantly put a Hartz product on him). It seemed to help for a day or two, but the ticks are back.

Now Mom has tick drops for all the dogs. I think it's called BioSpot. I'm also reluctant to put this on any of the dogs, but we_ have to get rid of these ticks!_ What tick drops are *effective* that probably won't do more harm than good to our dogs?


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow...sounds like massive tick problem. I really don't know what to recommend to you but I would advise you to please please please don't put any more Hartz products on any of your animals!! How that cmpany is still in business is beyond me.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I would definitely call in an exterminator to spray the yard and house.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you tried advantix(sp). Thats what we get from our vet and it seems to work just fine- no ticks or fleas this season


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Preventic Collar.
Do you live in a neighborhood or the "country?" Our property has tons of ticks and we are going to try Guinea Fowl.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Put sulfer dust around the parameter of your yard. It will keep ticks from crossing into your yard (but it will keep any already there from leaving!) It also won't address any in the trees. 

When I was in college I had a summer job with a topographical company where we staked oil wells. We would put sulfer in a sock then dust it around our ankles, neck, and waist to keep the ticks off. I'm not suggesting putting it on the dogs though as I don't know how they would react.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't be mixing spot on products. 
I used an apple cider vinegar based essential oil spray(got the recipe from a groomer), it did help to repel them when we had an outbreak this spring. Rose Geranium oil dabbed on the dogs collar will help, though it has a pretty strong scent. Essential oils can be harmful to kitties so don't use them for cats.
Nemotodes are helpful, along with diatomateous earth(food grade) for property treatment.
Chickens are the best natural tick destroyer! They love to eat them.
This was from another thread:
Repel Lemon Eucalyptus Pump Insect Repellent at REI.com


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a big tick problem, we have deer in the front yard, one side is woods that all kinds of critters live in or pass thru. I just started using the preventix collar. Nothing else I have tried works, and I have tried just about everything. The trails have been off limits to my 2 older dogs because it is so hard to find ticks in thier long coats. It's a little easier with the baby because shes white with short hair.
Yesterday someone posted about a garlic treatment, I seriously want to look at that as an alternative to all the poision's & chemicals I've tried.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Mom had Frontline put on Schatzi when she went to the groomers. It worked for a day


You are not supposed to put Frontline on a dog 2 days before or after bathing. If you had the dog bathed at the groomers, you did it wrong.

Also, ducks and guinea fowl are great for eliminating ticks from a yard.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Frontline does NOT repel ticks, so yes, you will still find them on the dogs. I have been using BioSport for like 10 years with awesome results, BioSpot DOES repel ticks, so they won't even get on your dog. I have had ticks on my dogs while on Frontline, but never while on BioSpot.

Warning though: Do not use BioSpot on dogs younger than 6 months.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another bio-spot user here, love it. I would be a littlte wary of using so many spot ons so close together, but at this point I'm not sure what else you can do. The ticks are worse than the spot-ons IMHO.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe essential oil of lavender is also supposed to help repel ticks. (Also fleas, mosquitoes and biting flies.) I haven't tried it at all, though, so I can't speak to its effectiveness.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You have to deal with the problem in your house and yard first. You can use Neem oil to repel ticks on the animal. The Hartz products are extremely dangerous. Just google them and you'll find a lot of scary information. 

Diatamaceous earth kills ticks and you can use that in your house and in your yard: Buy Diatomaceous Earth to kill fleas, ticks, bed bugs and parasites naturally

Bug Off Garlic will keep the ticks off but it takes 3 to 4 weeks to build up in the system and will not help with the infestation in your house. 

Be careful since your dog is so tiny--they are more susceptible to toxins.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Put sulfer dust around the parameter of your yard. It will keep ticks from crossing into your yard (but it will keep any already there from leaving!) It also won't address any in the trees.
> 
> When I was in college I had a summer job with a topographical company where we staked oil wells. We would put sulfer in a sock then dust it around our ankles, neck, and waist to keep the ticks off. I'm not suggesting putting it on the dogs though as I don't know how they would react.


 
good tip alpha mom! I'll use that when i go camping next


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this thread is very helpful. I've read numerous things to use to avoid pests on my dogs but this is the first time i've actually gotten it from people who actually use them! We used the BioSpot yard treatment and didnt have a problem until a foster pup came in with fleas. now we're back to battling that but i think we're almost there in getting rid of them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I suggest bombing the house and giving both dogs an extra thorough tick bath and then going over every inch of them. Maybe you could get them dipped.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What can I put on Ozzy if the BioSpot shouldn't be on dogs under 6 months? 

I know Hartz is dangerous, which is why my boyfriend and I pretty much got in a drop-down, drag-out fight over putting it on Ozzy.

We didn't apply the Frontline, the groomer did. 

I'm wary of the dip because my sister dipped her bully and all his hair fell out and he had scabs and rashes all over him for weeks.

But the house and yard has already been sprayed once. He's coming back to spray again later because he said that's when the eggs would start hatching.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When we had ticks one awful time...We first treated the dogs. We doubled up and used Advantix and also the Preventic collar that was suggested. The we had pest control come out and spray the house- twice. That way, the ticks did not have a place to hide. They couldn't hang on the dogs, and they couldn't hide in the house. After that intial overkill, all we ever did was keep Advantix on the dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If the BioSpot shouldn't be put on dogs under six months old, what can I put on Ozzy to repel ticks?


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Yowza, that sounds bad. I'll be checking up on this thread to see what advice pops up. Here in NY, ticks mean Lyme, and my Mom had it and it was horrible for her. After that, they realized my sister's pup had it too! Thankfully they figured out what was going on in time, and they are both better. I had always thought frontline kept ticks off. It seems like there is so much I need to learn to have a healthy pup! I am so happy I found this place!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I figured Frontline would prevent ticks too. The fact that it's only effective after the dog is bitten seems stupid to me. But I guess whatever works for people. We just need to get rid of these stupid little parasites. I hate feeling like I have bugs crawling all over me whenever something touches me.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Advantix. We've used it on pups. It repels ticks. We have more a problem with fleas. Gunna spray everyone with some strong lemon water. That was recomend on here. I made a batch can't wait to see if it works. Think they said u could use it for ticks as well can't remember for sure.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Avon Skin So Soft will repel ticks and Mosquitos from your pets and you too.


----------

